# Great Prank!!



## Traveler (Apr 21, 2014)

Saw this and thought you guys and ladies might enjoy! I think Dreaux is in this too


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 21, 2014)

[email protected] 2:42 he catches scabies...


----------



## Tude (Apr 21, 2014)

I thought he was doing a great thing and hopefully not making fun of the biz he was doing, yes?


----------



## Traveler (Apr 21, 2014)

Just one of those instances where the humor is in the kindness


----------

